# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation > Picture Archives >  Calling All Optiboard Photographers! Spring/Summer 2004

## Cindy Hamlin

The photography thread seems to be losing it oomph.  So I decided to start a spring/summer thread.  I will start it off with this picture from my b-day weekend to VA. Beach.  This is the new and old Cape Henry lights located on the Fort Story base.  I took it from the beach at Fort Story.

The new light is the black and white one in case you wondered.  Here is a link to more information about the lights: http://mywebpages.comcast.net/larryl.../capehenry.htm

----------


## Sean

A customer came in last week with her old Gemini (i think) 3 pc mount with a new Rx and wanted to re use the frame Here's how they ended up.

----------


## Sean

..

----------


## JRS

And the fishing ain't bad either. Taken (late April) from the NW corner of the hiking trail around the lake. Mt. Hood in the background.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

JRS,

That took my breath away! :Rolleyes:  <-- Dreaming of being there.

----------


## JRS

Come visit anytime. Be happy to show you the sites of the NW.

----------


## Texas Ranger

I hope I can figure out how to upload some pics...don't guess I can, when you go to "images" icon, it just asked for an http address, so how do you upload a pic from your pc?

----------


## Steve Machol

> I hope I can figure out how to upload some pics...don't guess I can, when you go to "images" icon, it just asked for an http address, so how do you upload a pic from your pc?


Click on either the 'Quote' or 'Post Reply' button, then click on 'Manage Attachments'. You can then browse your PC for the pic to upload.

----------


## Texas Ranger

I think it would work if my jpg files weren't too big, but this will only upload 107kb...but thanks for the help...

----------


## Steve Machol

Yeah there has to be some limits on the file size, otherwise I could run out of disk space very fast.

----------


## JRS

Texas, just make a copy of the original picture and reduce it's size to the limit established. That keeps your original intact, and still gets your picture posted.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> Come visit anytime. Be happy to show you the sites of the NW.


JRS, 
In my mind I am already there.  I took a role of B&W film at the beach for my b-day weekend and I am so thrilled.  Of the roll, I have 8 fantastic shots.  I may never use color film again!  Except for sites like JRS' that deserves color!  

I get my disc back today and will post some of them.

----------


## JRS

Cindy,

B&W photography is stunning work. 

My first darkroom was B&W only. I ended up going to color for other works - portraits, sunsets/sunrises, macro-photography, etc., but B&W was always my favorite. I spent many hours working with various film types and paper creating all sorts of effects. Dodging/burning, blending... endless hours (just ask my wife!).

Unfortunately, I don't have the time to "mess around" with it like I use to. So now special shots are rather rarer. And usually only occur on my vacation time. And digital cameras make a darkroom less important, but I still prefer the old methods (anyone can digitize).

I'm not even sure they still make the variation of B&W film types like I used. But regardless, enjoy the B&W shooting. I know you'll have fun.

Perhaps I'll dig around my old photo's and post a few more (in B&W) from earlier days.

----------


## JRS

Cindy,

I forgot to mention filters.

If you are serious about the B&W shooting, then you should get a few filters. I'm assuming you have a 35mm w/ exchangeable lenses - so pardon me if I'm wrong.

Get GREEN, RED, & YELLOW filters (screw on the front of your lens). Also a polorizing one, if you don't have one already. In B&W you can seriously alter the 'mood' of a photo using filters.

I have 4 35mm cameras, 1 2x4 (twin-lens reflex), and a Crown Graphic (shoots a 4" x 5" negative). Along with a dozen or so lenses, I have a huge investment in filters. I also have a Cokin filter system which allows for some rather unique combinations.

(I get a bit carried away with hobbies sometimes...)

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

JRS,

I have a 35mm, but except for somewhat of a zoom pretty much point and shoot.  I am working on learning framing and subject matter before I make the investment.  My friend, Brenda, is teaching me angles and such.  Little by little I am getting there.

Here are the promised B&W's.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Here are a few more.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Last 2.  The tree is my favorite.

----------


## JRS

Off to a swell start Cindy. A RED or GREEN (less contrast than red) filter on those beach scenes would have made the sky darker - adding contrast to the sand and grasses. Are you shooting with 100 ASA or 400?

Get a good book on the pros/cons of certain B&W film types. Different types produce different "grey's". High contrast, in some cases, low contrast in others. Film speed influences grain and contrast as well. The variety of B&W films seems more limited than when I shot alot of B&W. (used a 32 ASA film for macro work).

What you see through the view finder is not always how the picture will print. Of course the lab that does the developing for you can under/over expose causing your shades to shift. Which of course is what lead me to building my first darkroom... control of the whole process.

There was many a time I would shoot 100 frames in a day, to keep one picture! The advantage in developing my own film was a huge cost savings. Cost me about $1.00 (chemicals) to decide to throw the roll away (LOL) after looking at the contact sheet.

Enjoy it Cindy.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

JRS,
I tend to always use 400 speed film.  It is pretty all purpose.  I take my film to Ritz Camera to be developed.  I like the end result.  It is a bit more, but worth it to me.  The pics didn't come out as grainy as they appear here.  Ritz does a phenomenal job of developing.  I believe they correct some of the operator error in the pictures! ;) 

Thanks for the tips.  I will continue to learn and will follow your advice about the film.

----------


## JRS

Happen to come across one of my old B&W's while looking in a drawer for something entirely different (isn't that always the case?). Thought I'd toss this on here since Cindy likes B&W's.

My wife and I use to jeep & backpack through the San Juan Mt. area of Colorado. One of my cameras was always loaded with B&W, so many a back road was done in both B&W and color.
This shot is of a ghost town in SW Colorado. The town was Animas Forks (for those that know the area) and was taken while we were camping at the 9500 foot level up on Engineer Mt. and traveling by jeep.

(hope it ain't too small. Had a devil of a time sizing to match the max upload)

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

JRS,

That is a great B&W picture.  I guess it is true, you see the subject in the picture.  I love B&W and can't wait to take more.

----------


## Diane

Let's see if this is the right one.  Summertime in the South during a nice rain.

Diane

----------


## Diane

I love yellow.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Great shots, Diane.  Is the white one Magnolia or Rhodendron?  Looks like Magnolia.

----------


## Diane

> Great shots, Diane. Is the white one Magnolia or Rhodendron? Looks like Magnolia.


Cindy,

It's a Magnolia, and later in the afternoon that particular blossom was wide opened.  It was raining when I took the shot, and I was looking down on the bloom.  I loved the moisture on the leaves and actually being cupped in the blossom.  The whole tree is just covered with blossoms and the fragrance in my yard is incredible.

I'm going to have to look into some of the great shots you are getting.  B&W is great to show detail.  

Diane

----------


## JRS

Very nice Diane. Hadn't seen a magnolia since I left Texas 20 some odd years ago.

----------


## JRS

A little more high-contrast shot - from my more thoughtful days.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> Cindy,
> 
> It's a Magnolia, and later in the afternoon that particular blossom was wide opened. It was raining when I took the shot, and I was looking down on the bloom. I loved the moisture on the leaves and actually being cupped in the blossom. The whole tree is just covered with blossoms and the fragrance in my yard is incredible.
> 
> I'm going to have to look into some of the great shots you are getting. B&W is great to show detail. 
> 
> Diane


Diane, 
At my former apartment there was a large Magnolia tree in the back yard and I loved the see it blooming.  Here in the Richmond/Williamsburg area they use a lot of magnolia (the leaves not the bloom) to deocrate for Xmas.  They seem to last forever.

I bet the Magnolia would be lovely in B&W.  Honestly, I may never take color pictures again.  I was truly inspired to try B&W by the pics in the other thread by Steve and,I believe,Keith Benjamin.  I thought they were phenomenal!

Give it a shot and already anticipating the results!

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> A little more high-contrast shot - from my more thoughtful days.


JRS, You are my new hero!  You make me want to go out and click my brains out! ;)  

I have added a camera smiley for you!

----------


## Diane

> A little more high-contrast shot - from my more thoughtful days.


JRS,

Great shot.  Now I know I want to do some B&W.  Gotta go get some film.  You can even see the reflection of the cloud to the left.  Great effects.

Diane

----------


## Diane

I'm planning on being up in Portland, Oregon the middle of October.  That lake looks nice.

Diane

----------


## JRS

Diane, when you get a date set for OCT, let me know and I'll buy you dinner.

----------


## JRS

I can't take credit for this one, but a co-worker shot this Thursday on his way in to meet up with me. Some of you may know Joe Vitale - this is his.
All this resurgence in photography (thanks to Cindy & Diane) has made me decide to dust off the ol' gear and start shooting again. Thinking about buying one of the new SLR digitals - probably a Canon Rebel.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Did he take that out a plane window?  Or on top of a major mountain?  That makes me want to cry.   :cry:    That is phenomenal!  

I am taking my camera and my B&W film tomorrow to the older sections of 
Richmond and see what develops (pun intended).  I have often thought of a digital camera, but that takes the fun of waiting and being surprised away.  

I want Keith Benjamin and Steve to show us more of their shots.  I know they both have a few more they are hiding.  

Can't wait to see your pics, Diane and more from you JRS.

----------


## JRS

Joe took 3 from the plane window on his way in. I just 1 of the 3 since I thought it was a striking rainbow.


Have fun in old Richmond. Haven't been there in 10 years.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Well, JRS, if you ever get to Richmond, I will be happy to show you the Capitol of the Confderacy.

----------


## harry a saake

vision expo east, ny

----------


## harry a saake

vision expo east, 2004

----------


## Pete Hanlin

The beach always seems to provide a few good shots...  I snapped about 100 of the beach this past trip (just sunsets and sunrises with different exposures, etc.).  While flipping through them, I noticed that I had captured this seagull pretty much dead center of the sinking sun...

Now, I will say I was trying to get the bird in the frame, but sometimes serendipity can make for some pretty interesting photos!

I've attached the same pic twice.  The orange casted shot is the original coloration- the "blue corrected" is one I doctored a bit with the graphics program (my version of filters ;^).

Pete

----------


## Pete Hanlin

A couple more beach shots... Also, I've been messing with the lighting and have found I can take fairly decent shots of people at night if I can get them to stay still AFTER the flash (use flash for the people and then allow the shutter to remain open to collect enough background...).

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Great pics, Pete.  I love the yellower one of the sunrises? Sunsets? with the bird.

----------


## Thomas

Nice pics everybody!


  Sunset in Hudson Florida

----------


## JennyP

Wayne and Erika's Wedding was July 17.

----------


## JennyP

Wayne got his master's degree, and Erika got her bachelor's; both were students at UT/Knoxville, and (after the honeymoon)  they are headed to NC State, Raleigh, for their doctorate programs.

----------


## Spexvet

I took a picture of a checkerboard through a Visuality and a Panamic. Can you guess which one is which?

----------


## mrba

That is Hillarious!!!!  Those aren't the same powers though.

----------


## Spexvet

Visuality: +1.00-0.25   +2.50add

Panamic:  -0.50-1.50  +1.25add

----------


## Shutterbug

Here's a nice warm fire to roast that marshmallow by! Makes great wallpaper too! Blow it up :0)

----------


## Sean

Took the boat out of the harbor today and from out of nowhere i hear this pop and whooooooosh sound.Looked around...........and off to the port side there she was................. though she was on the surface at the time...buy the time i got my camera out ........this is all i was able to capture.......

----------


## Sean

..

----------


## Sean

...

----------


## Sean

....

----------


## Sean

..

----------


## Sean

...

----------


## Sean

...

----------


## Sean

..

----------


## Sean

....

----------


## hcjilson

Sean, From the shape of the "blow" it looks like a small humpback. What harbor were you going out of?( Its really strange to be writing you from a hotel lobby in Santa Cruz CA, and although I've only been gone 3 days and will be home tomorrow, the photo makes me a little homesick!) I've encountered whales while sailing in a small boat and it gives credence to the mariner"s prayer...."thy sea is so great and my ship is so small.........."
Talk to you on Tuesday! hj

----------


## Sean

..

----------


## Sean

...

----------


## Sean

.....

----------


## Sean

> Sean, From the shape of the "blow" it looks like a small humpback. What harbor were you going out of?( Its really strange to be writing you from a hotel lobby in Santa Cruz CA, and although I've only been gone 3 days and will be home tomorrow, the photo makes me a little homesick!) I've encountered whales while sailing in a small boat and it gives credence to the mariner"s prayer...."thy sea is so great and my ship is so small.........."
> Talk to you on Tuesday! hj


 Barnstable Harbor.............It really took me by surprise.............even with the sound of the engines and the roar of the ocean......... it was loud.......at first i thought the "pop" was a flare gun or a M-80 going off. Im just happy that it wasn't in the mood to play .........tag your it.

----------


## hcjilson

Were you out as far as the bell? Inside the neck would have been a big enough story for national news, and I should know......I've been aground there more than once! :):)-talk to you tomorrow....In your boat it would have been tag....and your out of it!

----------


## Spexvet

This is looking west from Ocean City, Maryland. People lay in the inner tubes and waiters come into the water to serve them drinks. I think all drinks _must_ have an umbrella in them.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Great shot, Spex.  I grew up at Ocean City and man has it changed from when I was there!  You barely wanted to get in the water then.:finger:

----------


## Spexvet

> Great shot, Spex. I grew up at Ocean City and man has it changed from when I was there! You barely wanted to get in the water then.:finger:


You're scaring me! I've been swimming at Bethany beach for 20 years. I hope I wasn't swimming in anything yucky.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> You're scaring me! I've been swimming at Bethany beach for 20 years. I hope I wasn't swimming in anything yucky.


What is it they say, what doesn't kill us makes us stronger?????:hammer:

----------

